# Complimentary business ideas



## weblarry (Sep 10, 2010)

We are moving into a larger studio space and were thinking about leasing some of the unused space to another business.  We were going to try to find a business that compliments a photography studio. Any thoughts on businesses with similar customers that might compliment and bring customers into our studio?


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 10, 2010)

weblarry said:


> We are moving into a larger studio space and were thinking about leasing some of the unused space to another business.  We were going to try to find a business that compliments a photography studio. Any thoughts on businesses with similar customers that might compliment and bring customers into our studio?



For more than 27 years, I've shared my office space with a friend who does graphic design.  This doesn't necessarily bring in any customers, but it makes it easy for the two of us when we're working on the same project.

It's not for the week of heart.  Although we share common areas, we each have our own space.  There are times when it's hard to compartmentalize, but somehow we've succeeded where others have failed.  We're still friends and we've put out some might fine work.

Have you thought about a custom framer?

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2010)

Before I read Pete's post, I was thinking something like a Graphic Designer would be a good fit.  

I'd also think that anyone who just needs office space, would be idea.  Maybe an accountant or something like that.


----------



## weblarry (Sep 10, 2010)

The space doesn't have to be office.  We own the building and can essentially make any modifications we want.  Our initial thought was a hair/beauty salon. There would be common waiting area, but plenty of privacy.  Has anyone heard of this kind of arrangement working? Your thoughts/insight is welcome.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2010)

I suggested the office idea because they hopefully wouldn't need any more space than their allotted area.  As a photography studio, you may need all the space you have from time to time and you may or may not need to store a lot of stuff.  You don't want to be in a situation where the other business needs the extra/common space at the same time that you do.

I guess a hairdressers would work, and does have the potential for some good cross over business.  As long as you are OK with the nuances that come along with something like that.  The smells of all the hair products, the constant gossip etc.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Sep 10, 2010)

custom framing business?


----------



## newimage (Sep 10, 2010)

I would definitely look into the salon route.


----------



## njw1224 (Sep 10, 2010)

Salon, florist, baker (cakes especially), wedding planner, specialty gift shop, wine shop, business that sells party supplies & decor, craft store. You might also want to think in another direction: instead of a complimentary business, how about ones that just plain generate as much foot traffic as possible, which will expose a higher volume of people to your business? Good luck.


----------

